# American Kenpo Blue Belt Techniques Pt 2/2



## Yondanchris

Hello All, 

These videos where created by request of some friends who wanted to 
compare execution of techniques from "traditional" EPAK and CFAK/SFAK.


----------



## Tames D

Have you and Clark created your own Kenpo system?


----------



## Kenpoguy123

I don't see any differences


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Have you and Clark created your own Kenpo system?



No not as such we do American Kenpo with our own perspectives (CFAK/SFAK) 

but we did create "Christian Kempo" a streamlined system for some of my students, with a focus on Faith and Self-Defense.


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> No not as such we do American Kenpo with our own perspectives (CFAK/SFAK)
> 
> but we did create "Christian Kempo" a streamlined system for some of my students, with a focus on Faith and Self-Defense.


Thank you.


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Thank you.



I should clarify that Christian Kempo is not related to American Kenpo but more with the Polynesian arts than Kenpo/Kempo


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> I should clarify that Christian Kempo is not related to American Kenpo but more with the Polynesian arts than Kenpo/Kempo


Ok


----------



## Flying Crane

What is the background in the Polynesian arts that Christian Kenpo is built on?  I always thought it was a derivative of Parker-based Kenpo.


----------



## Yondanchris

Flying Crane said:


> What is the background in the Polynesian arts that Christian Kenpo is built on?  I always thought it was a derivative of Parker-based Kenpo.



Kenpo - Lima Lama - Lua - and a little of this a little of that....but we don't claim any rank or linage apart from Kenpo.


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> Kenpo - Lima Lama - Lua - and a little of this a little of that....but we don't claim any rank or linage apart from Kenpo.


Is Steve Spry affiliated with or have any influence? Sorry for the "20 questions", just curious.


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Is Steve Spry affiliated with or have any influence? Sorry for the "20 questions", just curious.



That's a negative ghost rider, I have never been and never will be associated with Steve Spry, nothing personal.


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> That's a negative ghost rider, I have never been and never will be associated with Steve Spry, nothing personal.


Thank you. I ask because I believe Clark is/was Steve's student.


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Thank you. I ask because I believe Clark is/was Steve's student.



Was, key word...he left in 1989-90 and re-tested for Black Belt under Pat Salantri (1992??)


----------



## Tames D

Ok, got it.


----------



## Yondanchris

Kenpoguy123 said:


> I don't see any differences



This video is of Prof. Cole and I doing American Kenpo...not our "Christian Kempo"


----------



## Tames D

Do you have video of Christian Kempo? I may have missed it if you posted it.


----------



## Yondanchris




----------



## Kenpoguy123

Yondanchris said:


>


Stances need dropping the guy was pretty much straight legged through most of the form


----------



## Tames D

Congrats on your win. I'm a little confused. Was this a Christian Kempo competition? Were the judges CK or AK? Is Trejo involved in CK?


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Congrats on your win. I'm a little confused. Was this a Christian Kempo competition? Were the judges CK or AK? Is Trejo involved in CK?



This was an open competition where I decided to compete using Christian Kem/npo form rather than an AK form. Mr. Trejo is not affiliated with CK


----------



## Yondanchris

Kenpoguy123 said:


> Stances need dropping the guy was pretty much straight legged through most of the form



Those balloon pants are very deceiving....I always get that complaint until I am wearing a tighter fitting pant


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> This was an open competition where I decided to compete using Christian Kem/npo form rather than an AK form. Mr. Trejo is not affiliated with CK


Thanks for all the info and your patience.


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Thanks for all the info and your patience.



No problem glad for honest questions versus the junk I have endured this week!


----------



## Tames D

Yondanchris said:


> No problem glad for honest questions versus the junk I have endured this week!


Junk?


----------



## Yondanchris

Tames D said:


> Junk?



One only needs to look at KenpoTalk and my Facebook page


----------

